# I wanna



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

Put this:










into this:










anyone seen it done? got any sugestions? other than psychiatric help, that is...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

*erm riiiiiite*

Riiiiiiite and that car is? Who made it? What sort of engine does it come with stock?

Down here a lot of people (myself included) put late model Skyline engines in VL Commodores (Australian Degined car...the only model that had a Nissan engine in it)....this is not as hard as you think, because these cars come stock with the RB30E engine with means you can literlly drop any RB class engine into your VL, and it will bolt up to the stock gearbox (making a old stock gearbox handle that much power is another thing)........The only problem we have found is that the Diff ratio needs to be lowered (Stock Ratio on normal VL 6's is 1:3.45) to accomodate the lower levels of low RPM torque that come out of the low capacity RB engines.......1:4.11 is considered good, which is the same ratio that is in the RB20E powered export versions.....If you have a V8 VL, which has a 1:3.08 it definatly has to go.......

Engine from one of these......










To one of these....









***this is NOT a pic of my car***


Now onto your car....I've never seen one before (will some American tell me wtf it is?!) but by looking at it it seems to be in the region of 1400-1500kg's so you'll need to change your Diff.....also what engine comes stock with it?

As for mounting the engine and trans, I find it highly unlikely you have a Nissan gearbox, so I suggest you go after a full RB26DETT frontcut, You probably also need a brand new custom tailshaft made up, custom mounts for the engine, custom cross members....the list goes on....This would be a VERY difficult swap......

However the effort is well worth it......Nizmodores (From Nizmo and Commodore....you can make up your own new cool name) as we call them are highly potent street weapons.....and having a lighter body weight than the Skyline Body have more than one left Skylines in the dust.....and the look on the rice burner drivers face when you lift the bonnet is well priceless......and I prefer one to a Skyline.....

Oh and a Website on how to build a Nizmodore...this one with a RB25DET...

www.gweeds.net


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

heh. it's an 83 datsun/nissan maxima. L24E engine (inline six), independant rear (i think a z-car diff should mostly bolt up) it'll take some hammerin' to fit it all, methinks , bit i havent actually bought either one yet...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

L24E, O.K the same engine as the R30 Skyline (the Australian one)......the back end is also the same....I pretty sure that there is a 4.11 Diff in those things....

The RB engines are decened from the L serries Datsun engines, Thats why the RB20 has the same bore as the L24.....however the heads are completely diffrent. The RB30 was decended from the L28 Block.....and the RB25 and 26 from the RB30 (de-stroked versions)

Now mounts wise.....I'll have to ask around but I'm fairly sure that the mounts on the old L serries engine are the same as the RB's.....You may only need to change a crossmember and beef up your front suspension.....Oh and a custom wireing loom....belive me that is the hardest bit.....

That *should* get you running..................

Also sorry to say (and please take no offence) but man that car is ugly.......the massive squared off American style headlighs......erk! Now I know why you guys like imports so much......yeach....Australian Styling is much better...


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> *Also sorry to say (and please take no offence) but man that car is ugly.......the massive squared off American style headlighs......erk! Now I know why you guys like imports so much......yeach....Australian Styling is much better...  *


no offense taken. ugly is the entire point. ugly and shit-brown, man! noone will see it coming, and by the time they figure out what happened, i'm at least a mile away...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Hehe I used to have a VL Commodore Turbo (RB30ET) that had hub caps and one of those grandpa winshield protectors.....lol.....13.9 sec 1/4 street car........man was that a sleeper......lol.....The Skyline driver next too me didnt know what hit him


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Oh to add to this my mate purchased himself a (I wanted him to get a RB25DET but this is all we could get hold of) RB20DET, loom, ECU and 4.11 diff (out of a 4 cyl Commodore essential if you run a RB20DET) to put into his VL.....Here comes another sleeper.....  

Looking at the final price (in AUS $ divide by 2 to get US $) $2200 for the Engine, ECU, loom and 5 speed manual gearbox and $40 for the Diff. Then Add $400 for the car (rolling shell).....$2640 for a car that will kill a skyline with the same engine (lighter body).....


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

aww, bummer... had to let the eng/car go.... not enough $$ to justify another "project" car... sorry to bother you guys. just another dreamer.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

So, the Holden Commodore came with a Nissan engine? I always thought that Holden's used GM drivetrains. Oh, and by the way, I think the Skyline/Maxima combo would work.The early Z cars can take those engines and the Maxima is basically a 4 door Z car in those years.


----------

